# Pequeño Tutoriál de como crear un componente en Proteus



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Saludos, Aquì les hice un pequeño tuto de como crear un componente en Proteus totalmente funcional, Desde la simulación hasta el Footprint.
La forma de crear el componente fue a partir del diagrama interno obtenido de la Hoja de datos del Ic a crear, que en mi caso use El Array de transistores ULN2003, a pesar de que proteus ya lo trae lo Elegí porque es de facil creacion, Luego de haber creado el esquematico en isis lo compilo como modelo MDF, formato propio de Proteus, Luego hice el Símbolo para guardarlo en la libreria de Isis y por ultimo tambièn explico como creamos el Footprint para el ares, A pesar de que Ares lo trae, es un bueno aprender a crear nuestras propias librerías.

Luego haré el tuto para modificar visualizaciones de los componentes 3D en Ares proteus, como tambièn asignar archivos .3DS, Crear componentes en Solidworks y darle bonitos retoques con Blender. en mas o menos una semana lo hago...

Cualquier duda estamos a la orden...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 29, 2009)

muchas gracias estaremos esperando ese tuto


----------



## mnicolau (May 12, 2009)

Excelente tutorial narcisolara_21, voy a empezar a usar este soft y me viene bárbaro, uso PCB Wizard desde siempre y es hora de avanzar un poco ya jeje, gracias por el aporte. Cuando agarre un poco de práctica con este, me pongo a probar el tema de las placas 3D.

Saludos


----------



## euclides1183 (May 18, 2009)

Excelente tutorial....Espero por el diseño en solidsworks


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 18, 2009)

euclides1183 dijo:
			
		

> Excelente tutorial....Espero por el diseño en solidsworks



Saludos, y disculpen que no haya subido el tuto, lo que pasa es que me lleva algo de tiempo hacerlo y tuve un problema con mi PC y tocó formatear, y para completar se me olvidó guardar la carpeta donde tenía los modelos  , pero hoy voy a tratar de hacer algo...

PD: euclides1183 compañero veo que eres de venezuela, tu haz comprado componentes electronicos en el interior del pais, me recomiendas alguna tienda..


----------



## gilosjimmy (May 22, 2009)

Gracias por el tutorial es bueno, pero me gustaria que subieras el complemento para hacer los componectes en solidwork y editarlos en blender eso se me hace muy interesante, te agradeseria infinitamente que subieras esa información, porfavor, gracias...


----------



## pytoche (May 22, 2009)

Hola... es que creo que se veria mejor si usaras UV mapping en blender. y un poco de ambient occlusions.
Por lo demas esta muy bueno!...
PD: aun tienes por ahi los archivos de blender? es que asi podria mostrarte....


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 23, 2009)

pytoche dijo:
			
		

> Hola... es que creo que se veria mejor si usaras UV mapping en blender. y un poco de ambient occlusions.
> Por lo demas esta muy bueno!...
> PD: aun tienes por ahi los archivos de blender? es que asi podria mostrarte....



Gracias pytoche, ya hice 2 package, el TO247 y el TO220, voy hacer un ejemplo para insertar los modelos en ares, ahora lo subo, y en cuanto a blender solo sé lo básico, lo uso unicamente para pasar de formato VRML desde solidworks a 3DS, y ajusto la vista y lo renderizo, tambièn estoy viendo unos tutos de blender con yafaray, que hacen una vistas maravillosas...


----------



## mizer11 (May 31, 2009)

Oye de casualidad no tendras librerias para proteus de botones tipo push to make. O alguien que me pueda ayudar, gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 31, 2009)

mizer11 dijo:
			
		

> Oye de casualidad no tendras librerias para proteus de botones tipo push to make. O alguien que me pueda ayudar, gracias



En el tuto que esta mas arriba, te dice como hacer un componente en ares, solo necesitas saber el tamaño del boton y lo haces, es muy facil hacerlo...
Tan facil que mientras te respondía lo hice..


----------



## macsa1ind (Dic 17, 2012)

Aca  un video tutorial de un tema que parese muerto






Saludos


----------



## macsa1ind (Ene 12, 2013)

uno mas






Saludos


----------



## stiventronic (Ene 20, 2013)

narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Saludos, Aquì les hice un pequeño tuto de como crear un componente en Proteus totalmente funcional, Desde la simulación hasta el Footprint.
> La forma de crear el componente fue a partir del diagrama interno obtenido de la Hoja de datos del Ic a crear, que en mi caso use El Array de transistores ULN2003, a pesar de que proteus ya lo trae lo Elegí porque es de facil creacion, Luego de haber creado el esquematico en isis lo compilo como modelo MDF, formato propio de Proteus, Luego hice el Símbolo para guardarlo en la libreria de Isis y por ultimo tambièn explico como creamos el Footprint para el ares, A pesar de que Ares lo trae, es un bueno aprender a crear nuestras propias librerías.
> 
> Luego haré el tuto para modificar visualizaciones de los componentes 3D en Ares proteus, como tambièn asignar archivos .3DS, Crear componentes en Solidworks y darle bonitos retoques con Blender. en mas o menos una semana lo hago...
> ...




Miembro del foro , tengo un pequeño o medio problemilla, ¿ es posible exportar desde el ares en un formato 3D, para abrirlo con solidworks y modificar el diseño sin ninguna limitación ? , resulta que tengo diseñado un tablero con perforaciones donde van puestos LEDS en contornos de letras y la idea es realizar el PCB para cada letra.

...Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## mrmay (Ene 30, 2013)

exelente tuto muchas gracias por estos y por muchos mas aportes

tengo una inquietud como hacer o crear un encapsulado tipo TO3PL en proteus y ares


----------



## lordexe (Sep 14, 2016)

Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de preparar el tutorial, es un excelente aporte, comienzo de inmediato a diseñar.
Saludos


----------

